# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الاستنساخ البشري في الشريعة والقانون !

## أم خطاب

الاستنساخ البشري بين الرفض والقَبول! 
حسام تمام 
  في الثالث والعشرين من شهر فبراير 1997 فاجأت العالم مجموعة من علماء الوراثة البريطانيين بقيادة " إيان يلموت" في معهد " روزلين" بجنوب "أوبنر" بأسكتلندا، معلنين نجاح أول تجربة للاستنساخ الجسدي (أو التكاثر غير الجنسي) أسفرت عن ولادة النعجة "دوللي" بعد أن أخذت خلية من ضرع نعجة بالغة، وتم تربيتها في المعمل لمدة ستة أيام ثم جيء ببيضة غير مخصبة من نعجة أخرى، وتم نزع نواتها بما تحويه من مادة وراثية، وتم وضع نواة الخلية المأخوذة من ضرع النعجة الأولي بدلا منها، وفي وجود شرارة كهربائية تم التحام هذه النواة في بيضة النعجة الثانية الخالية من النواة، ثم تم زرع الجنين الذي نتج عن هذا الالتحام في نعجة ثالثة، وبعد انتهاء مدة الحمل، أنجبت النعجة (دوللي) التي صارت أشهر نعجة في التاريخ! ومنذ هذا التاريخ، وهناك حديث وجدل لا ينتهيان حول الاستنساخ الذي فجر الكثير من التساؤلات بعد أن أنهى الاعتقاد بأنه لا يمكن لأنثى أن تحمل إلا بتخصيب بيضتها بحيوان منوي من ذكر، وأصبح من السهل الاستغناء عن الحيوان المنوي، واستبدال خلية من أي حيوان غير منوي به!
موقف عالمي واحدومنذ أُعلن عن الاستنساخ كان الموقف الديني والأخلاقي والقانوني واحد بطول العالم وعرضه، وهو تحريم وتجريم تطبيق تقنيات الاستنساخ على الإنسان مع جواز الاستفادة منها فيما يتصل بالحيوان والنبات، واتفقت كل المؤسسات الدينية والمجامع الفقهية والمرجعيات الدينية الإسلامية على الفتوى بالتحريم القاطع للاستنساخ البشري، حتى أن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية أوصى بتطبيق حد الحرابة على مَن يطبقون تقنيات الاستنساخ على البشر، وتكاد هذه الفتوى أن تكون مستقرة في أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، ويناظرها في العالم المسيحي فتاوى من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية تحمل نفس المعنى، وتسير في هذا الاتجاه.
دراسة جديدةلكن الجديد في هذا الموضوع هو دراسة شرعية لعالم أزهري، تفتح الباب للحديث عن حالات معينة يمكن أن يكون فيها الاستنساخ البشري جائزًا من الناحية الشرعية إذا توافرت له ظروف وضمانات بعينها.
البحث الذي يُتوقَّع أن يثير اهتمامًا في الأوساط الفقهية أعده د. محمد رأفت عثمان، أستاذ الفقه المقارن بكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر الشريف عن الاستنساخ في ضوء القواعد الشرعية، وألقاه في المؤتمر الذي عقده المجلس الأعلى للثقافة بمصر عن "القانون وتطور علوم البيولوجيا" الذي شهد عددًا من الاجتهادات الفقهية في مجال الثورة البيولوجية ومنها الاستنساخ.
د. رأفت عثمان يؤكد في بحثه (الذي قدم فيه إحاطة علمية وافية لموضوع الاستنساخ) أن هناك أكثر من حالة للاستنساخ البشري يجب التمييز بين كل منها، وألاَّ تأخذ جميعها نَفْس الحُكْم الشرعي، وميّز بين ست صور للاستنساخ البشري، يمكن الفتوى في أربعة منها بالتحريم القاطع، في حين أن حالتين منها أفتى بالتوقف بشأنها، وعدم الفتوى بالتحريم أو الإباحة، لحين معرفة النتائج التي سيتحدد بها القول بالإباحة أو التحريم.
الصورة الأولى: أولى الصور الست التي ميّزها د. رأفت عثمان هي أن يكون الاستنساخ بأخذ نواة خلية من أنثى لتوضع في بويضة أنثى أخرى بعد نزع نواتها، ثم الزرع النهائي في الرحم، وهذه الحالة من الاستنساخ البشري أفتى بحرمتها تمامًا؛ وفقًا لعدة قواعد أصولية وفقهية، أولها قاعدة القياس على حرمة الاستمتاع الجنسي بين أفراد النوع الواحد (السحاق بين الإناث واللواط بين الذكور) فإذا كان الاستمتاع الجنسي بين أفراد النوع الواحد حرامًا؛ فالإنجاب أولى بالحرمة، وكذلك سدًّا للذرائع؛ لأنها لو شاعت بين النساء؛ لأدت إلى انتشار الرذيلة، وكذلك منعًا للضرر النفسي والاجتماعي الذي سيقع على المولودة.
الصورة الثانية: هي أخذ نواة من خلية امرأة لتوضع في بويضة نفس المرأة، وهي حرام كالحالة السابقة، وأدلة التحريم هي نفس الأدلة.
الصورة الثالثة: هي أن تكون النواة من خلية ذكر حيواني في بويضة امرأة، والحكم فيها هو التحريم القاطع؛ لأنه عبث وتشويه لخَلْق الله؛ إذ سينتج مخلوقًا جديدًا بالمرة.
والصورة الرابعة: هي أن تكون النواة من خلية ذَكَر إنسان، ولكن ليس زوجًا للمرأة صاحبة البويضة، والحكم فيها التحريم أيضًا؛ لأنه في معنى الزنى، وإن كان ليس زنًى حيًّا لعدم توافر أركانه، ولكنه يؤدي إلى ما يؤدي إليه الزّنَى من اختلاط الأنساب، ومن ثم ينطبق عليه نفس الحُكْم.
الصور الأربعة السابقة، يذهب د. رأفت عثمان إلى تحريمها تحريمًا قطعيًا متفقًا مع إجماع العلماء في تحريم الاستنساخ البشري، لكنّ هناك صورتين يرى د. رأفت عثمان التوقف فيهما، ولا يذهب إلى ما ذهب إليه جمهور العلماء بالتحريم.
الصورة الأولي: تكون فيها النواة التي تحمل المادة الوراثية من خلية ذكر إنسان (زوج) تُوضَع في بويضة امرأة (زوجته) بشرط أن يكون ما زال حيًّا (أي الإنجاب اللاجنسي بين الزوجين) فهو يفتي بالتوقف في مثل هذه الحالة دون القول بالتحريم أو بالإباحة؛ انتظارًا لنتائج الأبحاث والتجارب، في مجال الاستنساخ؛ فإذا كانت النتائج طفلا مشوها غير سوي في أي من جوانب التكوين الجسمي والنفسي والاجتماعي؛ فيكون الحُكْم هو التحريم القاطع، أما إذا كان الطفل المولود بهذه الطريقة طبيعيًّا لا تشوبه شائبة؛ فيصبح الحُكْم في هذه الحالة محل مناقشة العلماء من كل الشخصيات العلمية والإنسانية والفقهية، حيث يبدو ساعتها أن الزوج الذي لا يستطيع الإنجاب بالطريق الطبيعي (الجنسي) صاحب حق في اللجوء إلى الاستنساخ البشري وفق هذه الطريقة.
أما الصورة الثانية: فهي المعروفة بالتوأم السيامي أو المتطابق، وهي صورة للاستنساخ البشري لا يُستغنى فيها عن الحيوان المنوي، كما في الحالات السابقة، وإنما هي محاولة لولادة أكثر من مولود يشتركون في نفس الصفات الوراثية كالتوائم، وتتم عن طريق تخصيب البويضة بالحيوان المنوي في طبق خارج الرحم، وتقسيم الخلية الناتجة عن هذا التلقيح لأكثر من خلية تتطابق جميعها وتحمل نفس الصفات الوراثية، وهو يفتي فيها بالتوقف دون القول بالتحريم أو بالإباحة؛ انتظارًا لنتائج تجارب الاستنساخ، وما ستسفر عنه.
وليس هذه دعوة أو فتوى للاستنساخ البشري، وإنما هو اتباع لمنهج علماء السلف في الفقه الإسلامي في توقع الحادثين، وافتراض قضايا لم تحدث، ثم الاجتهاد في بيان أحكامها (أو ما يُعرَف بالفقه الفرضي) فهو على قناعة بأنه بالرغم من تشديد القوانين والتشريعات الدولية على تجريم وتحريم الاستنساخ البشري؛ فإن ذلك لن يمنع حدوث استنساخ بشري بسبب سهولة هذا النوع من العمليات التي يستطيع أي مركز أطفال أنابيب إجراءها بعيدًا عن الرقابة؛ فهي ليست أصعب جهدا أو أكثر تكلفة من القنبلة الذرية التي لا يتوقف تصنيعها بالرغم من الحظر وارتفاع التكلفة، خاصة في ظل تراجع الوازع الأخلاقي والديني، وانتشار العبث مع ضعف الرقابة.
ومن ثم، يؤكد د. رأفت عثمان أن فتواه مرتبطة بوقوع المحظور، وحدوث استنساخ بشري فعلاً.


منقول

http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1175008913788


حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

مasــــــسلمة ةةة

----------

